# Green Leaf Aquarium CO2 system HELP!!!!



## Rudy (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone purchased a CO2 system from GLA aquarium in Florida? I'm interested in purchasing and wondering how much more you would have to pay. The system costs $505. So +13% tax, (shipping is free), Since everything from GLA is made is the US do you have to pay duty? Does any one know or has any one purchased one and can they share their experience? Any Help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had a few things shipped from the US over the years and I guarantee you that if its shipped via UPS or Fedex you'll pay brokerage fees no matter whether its duty free or not.

I only deal with USPS now because they hand it off to Canada Post and I rarely get charged any additional fees and sometimes they don't even collect taxes.

Ask the vendor how they'll ship before placing your order.
--
Paul


----------



## Rudy (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm have purchased items under $100 and they were delivered by USPS and there was no additional fees. Not even tax. Now I know that GLA ships with USPS except the total is $550. Thats a big difference. So i'm not sure if duty's or other fees are additional once you go over a certain price range. Anyone?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I spent $200 this time last year and didn't pay anything. It was shipped USPS.
--
Paul


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Best bet is to check with the seller.

Also, that's a very pricey set up.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Just stick to USPS and you'll be in the clear. Also buy some postal insurance and be sure to get a tacking number for an item so expensive.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Customs will most likely tax you the normal 13%. Then, they will usually add on a duty as well (it is usually around 6%). Then they will charge you a handling fee ($5 for normal mail, $8 if it is priority post).

This is the information I gathered when importing things from the CBSA.

Also, anything more than $200 is very pricey for a pressurized CO2 setup. There are much cheaper options than GLA.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

A handy website for figuring out costs for cross-border shipping is: http://www.thefinalcost.com/

USPS is generally the way to go because of the brokerage charges from the courier companies. Duty should not be charged on items made in the USA because of NAFTA. Items made elsewhere may be assessed duty, at the general rate of 6%


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Even USPS/Canada Post will collect clearance fees for an order worth $500. It'll just be cheaper than what UPS or FedEx would charge.

I just received an order containing $650 worth of ADA products sent by USPS Priority International and I was dinged $64 COD by Canada Post.


----------



## Rudy (Sep 15, 2008)

thank you for the replies


----------

